# Jabal Al-Lawz: you guys looked into this?



## brjoon1021 (Sep 28, 2009)

My buddy brought a video over by a Christian Indiana Jones type named Bob Cornuke. It is about Jabal Al-lawz as the real Mt. Sinai which is in Saudi Arabia. Very intersting video.

It shows, twelve pillars around a blackened mountain, a huge cracked stone with evidence of lots of water gushing out of it, and a large pedestal with engraved idols that other excavations have shown to be used by Egyptians to place a formed idol ON TOP OF. This is interesting because Exodus says, "Here are your Gods, Oh Israel", yet they made one cow.

Google and especially youtube for it and Bob Cornuke and let me know what you think.

New here...

Bill


----------



## Zenas (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm, I'm confused as to what the issue or question is.


----------



## brjoon1021 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello,

There is no issue or question. The post is a submission of interesting information (for some - as is the case with all information).

The topic itself concerns a very credible location for the real Mt. Sinai unlike the traditional location which is very unlikely. This topic might interest some. This could be indirect historical proof for the exodus and Moses. I hope you know that there is slim or no evidence historically for the Exodus or Moses which is a real problem for sharing the faith in my circles. Lord, Liar or Lunatic doesn't sway many either. I see this information as helpful in sowing the larger tapestry together.

I hope that was not a pithy, "Hmm, I'm confused as to what the issue or question is. " because that would be a very reformed way to be, frankly. We are a turn-off to many other christian streams....

Bill


----------



## Andres (Sep 28, 2009)

brjoon1021 said:


> This could be indirect historical proof for the exodus and Moses. I hope you know that there is slim or no evidence historically for the Exodus or Moses which is a real problem for sharing the faith in my circles. Lord, Liar or Lunatic doesn't sway many either. I see this information as helpful in sowing the larger tapestry together.



I need no historical proofs. I have God's Word which is sufficient for me. I do understand how one might think it would help one's case in sharing the faith to be able to point to something and say, "Look! Here is proof of God and/or the bible!" but the reality is that no matter what "proofs" we might have, unless the Lord open a person's eyes and illuminate the truth of the scriptures, man will never believe. We simply cannot sway or persuade others to believe. We are called to love them and in loving, give them the gospel. Other than prayer, we are helpless to make some believe.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 28, 2009)

brjoon1021 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is no issue or question. The post is a submission of interesting information (for some - as is the case with all information).
> 
> ...



Friend,

I was really and genuinely confused by your post. I didn't think my post was pithy.

Edit: Also, I thought I would address your apologetical concerns regarding those whom you're sharing the Gospel with. 

Christ told the wicked Pharisees who asked for a sign that they would receive no sign, except for that of the prophet Jonah. For three days and three nights the Son of Man would be in the heart of the Earth just as Jonah was three days and nights in the belly of the great fish. He also assured them that in the day of Judgment the men of Ninevah would bear witness against them because they believed Jonah whereas the Pharisees rejected Christ who is greater than Jonah. 

We have the same sign that the Pharisees had and there are still many who don't believe. This is not because there is insufficient proof (the Pharisees has sufficient proof, when they were presented with Christ's miraculous works they accused him of being a demon.), but because their hearts are hardened toward God. 

In John we read that Isaiah prophesied about their unbelief,



> But although He had done so many signs before them, they did not believe in Him, that the word of Isaiah the prophet might be fulfilled, which he spoke:
> 
> 
> “ Lord, who has believed our report?
> ...



We see from Isaiah and from John that the problem isn't that there isn't sufficient proof, but because their hearts have been hardened. Even if you gave them irrefutable evidence by their own definition of that, they still would not believe.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 28, 2009)

The subject has come up before on this board.

I am partial to the Arabian Horeb, but others are not. In the end, it probably doesn't make any difference. And, many of the claims to detail (blackened mountain top, pillars, gushing water, etc.) are interpretive of some evidence, and by no means serve as the kind of "conclusive proof" that some posit for them.

This remains a minority position among scholars in position to know more of the facts than we have. But as I said, I think the Bible's own testimony favors the Arabian Horeb scenario.


----------



## brjoon1021 (Sep 28, 2009)

Perhaps helpful as what has been called "pre-evangelism".

To respond to the other two points: I should have been more charitable in the way that I took the first response, you are right in pointing that out. I apologize. I am tired and a little cranky, sorry. I am probably a little extra sensitive because I have had experiences with Reformed brothers that havw been sort of like talking to a know-it-all, condescension and all. I am pretty new to reformed doctrine myself. I was "schooled" by a sure-of-himself theonomist last night, in fact.

Bill


----------



## Zenas (Sep 28, 2009)

Well 

1. If he was indeed "schooling" you, in the sense that he was lording his knowledge over you, then he was prideful and forgetful that all wisdom comes from God. That's his problem, not yours. He'll have to answer for it just like the rest of us who have fallen into that trap.

2. A wise man accepts correction and a fool rejects it. Consider what he had to say. Even if he was cruel and proud, wisdom still might be gleaned from what he said. It would be well to be wise and accept correction, even from a proud man, so that it will be well with you to be counted as not only wise, but humble.


----------



## brjoon1021 (Sep 28, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Skyler (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, and quick--fix your signature before a Mod gets you!


----------



## lynnie (Sep 28, 2009)

I love this stuff.

It reminds me of back when the Hittites were declared myth, and then archeologists discovered the Hittites. 

As a new believer in college surrounded by liberal scoffers this sort of thing was very helpful to me. My faith has grown such that I don't gravitate towards it like I once did, but it is still a joy to see evidence. I feel the same way about the good statistics and microbiology ID books...I did not believe in evolution, but to see it scientifically ripped to shreds is great. 

By the way I goggled this and it is apparently a Ron Wyatt thing. I have to tell you that he is held in low esteem and debunked here, and what I read of the debunking sounds valid. However, I know a Christian-Jewish guy, who is friends with a guy who worked with Wyatt in Israel, and he swears by some of the findings in Israel. So I don't know what to think about Wyatt. 

Anyway, thanks for the post. I've read other very good research that seemed conclusive that Mt Sinai was in what we now call Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah thanks for the post! I find this stuff interesting! Makes good discussion material


----------



## brjoon1021 (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never heard of Ron Wyatt, I think he may have latched on to this too, but Bob Cornuke seems to be associated with it the most.

Jabal al lawz on youtube brings up plenty of stuff to get an idea of what the archaeological evidence could be.

What do I need to do to my signature ?


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is a link to the requirements:

Signature Requirements


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 29, 2009)

We watched this at Bible study about a year ago. It presents credible evidence that Sinai was in Midian.


----------

